# excision of breast mass



## bench (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Fellows,

Male patient that had an excision of right breast mass. MD performed a partial mastectomy of the right breast. MD office coded it as 19301-RT using a dx code of breast mass 611.72. I waited for the patholgy result and the report stated that patient had a gynecomastia, benign. Should this be coded as 19300-RT with a dx code of 611.1 (hyperthrophy/gynecomastia)? I always wait for the pathology report whenever I am not sure of the final diagnosis. 

Thanks for your feedback. Appreciate it.


----------



## marty3073 (Oct 27, 2010)

*correct*

Yes, the code 19300 RTsounds like the correct code, because you have a definitive dx.


----------



## bench (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback. Appreciate it a lot.


----------

